# My Book



## dpfree (Jun 5, 2012)

.


----------



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

This is pretty much what I went through with this condition.

Which has led me to believe that most cases of people who experience DP abruptly will almost always return to normal eventually.

After the incessant rumination, the thoughts themselves became repetitive and grotesque

It's like that quote, "Rule your mind or it will rule you."


----------



## CorbinTalbot (Nov 10, 2013)

Good read, thanks for sharing.. Gives me some hope.. Time isn't an issue for me as long as it will end and I can see how beautiful the world is again. I want to sit and stare at the sunset, feel it, live it.


----------



## Noooooope (Jun 25, 2014)

CorbinTalbot said:


> Good read, thanks for sharing.. Gives me some hope.. Time isn't an issue for me as long as it will end and I can see how beautiful the world is again. I want to sit and stare at the sunset, feel it, live it.


 I said the exact same thing when this started, reading what you wrote here nearly made me cry. *hugs* we will get to one day. ♥


----------



## Guest (Aug 2, 2014)

I have had several traumas over the pst three years and entered into a state of anxiety and given antifepressants by my GP entered into a state of depersonalisation which is horrific. Not only this but I have blocked ears, especially on the right side and tinnitus which is always with me as a wooshing sound. I suffer with this depersonalisation continually all days every day and have done for at least the last three months. The Physciatrist has now taken me off Sertraline and Pregabalin and put me now on Citalopram and Pregabalin. None of these are helping at all with the derealisation or my tinnitus.

Has any one else experienced this dreadful feeling. I have no confidence and feel I cannot go anywhere or do anything because of this. I have had 2 MRI scan and l CT scan through ENT and they tell me that they have found nothing wrong with me. Please please someone help me, I feel so ill!!!!


----------

